# impairment



## arizona1 (Oct 14, 2009)

diagnosis "memory impairment". Nothing found in ICD 9 book.

when type "memory impairment" in google, refers to "cognitive impairment".

I know I must code as written. Is it correct to say there isn't a code for this "listed" diagnosis?

Thank you


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 14, 2009)

Depending on what else you have in the record I think this is it:
780.93 Memory loss
Amnesia (retrograde)
Memory loss NOS
Excludes:
mild memory disturbance due to organic brain damage (310.1)
transient global amnesia (437.7) 

or

 331.83 Mild cognitive impairment, so stated
Excludes:
altered mental status (780.97)
cerebral degeneration (331.0-331.9)
change in mental status (780.97)
cognitive deficits following (late effects of) cerebral hemorrhage or infarction (438.0)
cognitive impairment due to intracranial or head injury (850-854, 959.01)
cognitive impairment due to late effect of intracranial injury (907.0)
dementia (290.0-290.43, 294.8)
mild memory disturbance (310.8)
neurologic neglect syndrome (781.8)
personality change, nonpsychotic (310.1)


----------



## arizona1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you. Your reply was very helpful


----------

